# Bad News - Proctor & Gamble Buys Natura Foods



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Natura makes Innova, Evo, California Natural, etc. I guess soon we'll be seeing it on the shelves of our grocery store like IAMS. :thmbdn:

PG.com News Release


----------



## Nikki's Mom (Feb 13, 2008)

Oh no. Oh well...


----------



## beckinwolf (Sep 2, 2008)

:angry: Awwww, that stinks...


----------



## paris'mom (Jul 14, 2004)

OH NO!!!! Well, I guess it's back to Dr Harvey's food for the boys now.


----------



## Hunter's Mom (Dec 8, 2008)

I'm ok with these brands appearing on grocery store shelves as maybe more people will feed them to their pets as they will be more widely avaliable. What I don't want to see happen is for PG to change the recipe for these products.


----------



## Matilda's mommy (Jun 1, 2005)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I'm ok with these brands appearing on grocery store shelves as maybe more people will feed them to their pets as they will be more widely avaliable. What I don't want to see happen is for PG to change the recipe for these products.


 
I agree


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

I agree with Erin -- if they do not change the recipe to where it includes sub-par ingredients (like Iams, etc), there is nothing wrong with it appearing on grocery store shelves. It doesn't matter who owns the company, as long as their standards are held high as well as the quality of ingredients.


----------



## Ladysmom (Oct 19, 2004)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I'm ok with these brands appearing on grocery store shelves as maybe more people will feed them to their pets as they will be more widely avaliable. What I don't want to see happen is for PG to change the recipe for these products.


I'm sure the recipe will change now that P&G owns the company. That's what these companies do, use the waste from the human food industry to make pet food.

Have you ever read this?

What’s Really in Pet Food


----------



## roxybaby22 (Feb 25, 2009)

Oh no... I really hope Proctor & Gamble don't change the recipes.


----------



## Lindy (Mar 25, 2009)

Just saw this. Yeesh!  For the love of money!


----------



## Jayne (Feb 12, 2010)

This is really BAD news.. I use both Innova and Evo.. But I also do raw, so there's still hope !! Proctor and Gamble seems to be heavy into using Genetically modifieds.. If they don't mind giving it to humans I would assume they won't hesitate to do it to dogs..


----------



## myfairlacy (Dec 28, 2007)

oh no! this really upsets me! I feed my cats EVO canned food for their evening meals. One of my cats has really bad food allergies and has been doing really well on the EVO canned venison. How will we know if the recipes change? I can not believe Natura sold out to them! UGH


----------



## mi_ku_5 (Jun 2, 2008)

Hunter's Mom said:


> I'm ok with these brands appearing on grocery store shelves as maybe more people will feed them to their pets as they will be more widely avaliable. What I don't want to see happen is for PG to change the recipe for these products.


Me too. There are no privately owned petstores in my town, or Petsmart/Petcos. My choices are the grocery store, walmart and tractor supply. I would love to have access to better brands of food w/o ridiculous shipping charges.

If they change the recipe then that will suck but it hasn't happened yet.


----------



## barefoot contessa (Mar 9, 2010)

mi_ku_5 said:


> Me too. There are no privately owned petstores in my town, or Petsmart/Petcos. My choices are the grocery store, walmart and tractor supply. I would love to have access to better brands of food w/o ridiculous shipping charges.
> 
> If they change the recipe then that will suck but it hasn't happened yet.


I order my dog food from www. smartpak.com It is very reasonable and fresh and can be delivered on auto ship. Their flea stuff is the cheapest of all the major catalogs. I hope you will give them a try.


----------

